# Ice in the airline?? and cold weather problems



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Do any of you have problems with moisture freezing in the gun? (from an outside compressor freezing the moisture and mud as the air expands leaving the tip) What do you do about it??? I use a binks metering valve on my spray gun and it really likes to ice up at about 35 degrees and below. spraying with outside temps in the teens or below is just a killer! My trailer mount rig is exposed to the air so everything is well chilled... I keep the mud flowing as I drive and don't stop it for lunch. Drain water from the tank (trailer frame) every day... How do you deal with the cold?
I hate cold weather LOL:blink:


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

Try a toilet paper filter. It's meant for filtering out particles for auto painting, but it's also water-absorbent, and dirt cheap. Dessicant driers are impractical, and refrig. driers are bulky and expensive.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

JCardoza said:


> Do any of you have problems with moisture freezing in the gun? (from an outside compressor freezing the moisture and mud as the air expands leaving the tip) What do you do about it??? I use a binks metering valve on my spray gun and it really likes to ice up at about 35 degrees and below. spraying with outside temps in the teens or below is just a killer! My trailer mount rig is exposed to the air so everything is well chilled... I keep the mud flowing as I drive and don't stop it for lunch. Drain water from the tank (trailer frame) every day... How do you deal with the cold?
> I hate cold weather LOL:blink:


Cut the axle off of the rig and put it in a box truck, put the hose on a electric rewind hose reel inside too.

jdl


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

1wallboardsman said:


> Cut the axle off of the rig and put it in a box truck, put the hose on a electric rewind hose reel inside too.
> 
> jdl


I hate to have it in a box truck for the summer, it's to convenient as a trailer mount in the summer I have tool boxes and what not mounted on it... I almost bought a 2nd rig in a boxtruck for a winter rig and a backup rig the rest of the year... several good deals right now used... but I also want a used 1,000 Gal rig I've seen and can't have everything LOL

Hey... where do you find a good electric hose reel? Or do did you make it yourself?


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

JCardoza said:


> I hate to have it in a box truck for the summer, it's to convenient as a trailer mount in the summer I have tool boxes and what not mounted on it... I almost bought a 2nd rig in a boxtruck for a winter rig and a backup rig the rest of the year... several good deals right now used... but I also want a used 1,000 Gal rig I've seen and can't have everything LOL
> 
> Hey... where do you find a good electric hose reel? Or do did you make it yourself?


Hannay reels will make it for you, mine cost $1,154.00 in 2000. A guy in Atlanta owns that rig now, and wants to sell it. I built it to go on and off an F-250 in 10 minutes, and it could be converted to go in and out of a box van just as fast. 200 gals, with a 26.1 CFM @175 compressor.

The reel would hold 200 ft. of 1" with air line, and it can be wired to unroll and roll up.

For a summer/winter box truck, you cut windows in the sides between the side supports, then you are ready for rain, come October, you cover the windows with plywood.

jdl


----------



## Brockster (Dec 15, 2007)

JCardoza said:


> Do any of you have problems with moisture freezing in the gun? (from an outside compressor freezing the moisture and mud as the air expands leaving the tip) What do you do about it??? I use a binks metering valve on my spray gun and it really likes to ice up at about 35 degrees and below. spraying with outside temps in the teens or below is just a killer! My trailer mount rig is exposed to the air so everything is well chilled... I keep the mud flowing as I drive and don't stop it for lunch. Drain water from the tank (trailer frame) every day... How do you deal with the cold?
> I hate cold weather LOL:blink:


I often have the same problem in cold weather and it's very frustrating. I really have to keep an eye on things as I'm spraying. I like the idea of the paper filter but I've just been switching hoses as they freeze and letting the frozen hose thaw in the house.


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

1wallboardsman said:


> Hannay reels will make it for you, mine cost $1,154.00 in 2000. A guy in Atlanta owns that rig now, and wants to sell it. I built it to go on and off an F-250 in 10 minutes, and it could be converted to go in and out of a box van just as fast. 200 gals, with a 26.1 CFM @175 compressor.
> 
> The reel would hold 200 ft. of 1" with air line, and it can be wired to unroll and roll up.
> 
> ...


Good idea. I talked to a Gararge door guy and he said he could put a roll up overhead door on the side of a box truck for me... and I have a friend that is a welder that could make it work structuraly... now all I need is a box truck and some extra cash LOL


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

JCardoza said:


> Good idea. I talked to a Gararge door guy and he said he could put a roll up overhead door on the side of a box truck for me... and I have a friend that is a welder that could make it work structuraly... now all I need is a box truck and some extra cash LOL


Check with the larger U-Haul places in your area, they usually have retired units for sale at reasonable prices.

jdl


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks jdl, I looked into it and there are some decent deals on box trucks... but it's summertime and I've managed to forget what 20 degrees feels like for now! LOL actually sounds nice compared to the temps around 100 we just got through!


----------



## jim (Sep 21, 2008)

best spray rig i ever worked out of was an old schoolbuss. plenty of room for everything! plus your crew


----------

